# Employer Verification for Critical Skills



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone received a letter to confirm employement with a company or that company sent letter to cornfirm the offer. How soon after that do they perhaps finalise the application when the company has confirmed...Is it a positive sign perhaps


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

This is not a common step. I have gone through 4 companies so far in SA and not once have they actually verified if I actually work there. So hard to say


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

terryZW said:


> This is not a common step. I have gone through 4 companies so far in SA and not once have they actually verified if I actually work there. So hard to say


I also wondered but the issue was that primarily the application happened in March 2019 and now it 2020 and I imagine they hoped that the offer has lapsed etc


----------

